# Moving berried shrimp?



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a bunch of berried cherry shrimp and 3 new tigers berried? I am very excited.

One of my bee shrimp is berried. But I hate the tank they are in. I will be setting up a new tank for them tomorrow with the same filter and same plants but I am changing the substrate so that will be new. 

If I move the berried mom to the new tank same temp, with same ph kh and GH. Will she be ok? Or will she drop eggs? She has had the eggs for 9 days now. How do you move shrimp moms? I also want to move a tiger mom to a tank that is already set up. Its only been 2 week but I am using a mature filter so it's cycled.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just moved them. Some dropped eggs, some kept their eggs. I have also received berried shrimp in the mail and after being shipped and transferred to my tank, they kept their eggs. I'd say catch them as stress free as you can and give them a good acclimation if you want to play it safe. Or if you have the patience, wait until the eggs hatch and then move her and the babies. Maybe move her to a breeder now so the babies are contained when they hatch.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I do a plop and drop but both tanks are very aged and near the same params. Setting up a new tank is going to have no biofilm for the babies to munch on and the water won't be aged the same as in the tank. If you can setup the new one, let it sit for a month with a few males or snails or something to keep the cycle going and the new substrate build up some goodies.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I will leave mom shrimp alone. But I will get the tank ready for the non berried shrimp and move them once my filter is seeded. Then once the babie are a little bigger I will move them all.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I just moved them. Some dropped eggs, some kept their eggs.


This. There's really no way to know. A berried shrimp will sometimes hold her eggs through some seriously rough treatment, other times she'll drop them because a little kid walks by the tank and says, "Boo!"


----------



## ZombieSix (Feb 2, 2012)

Going to be faced with the same dilema, just ordered a new tank and i have 5 berried females in my current tank, im going to move over basically everyone except them, once the babies are big enough to catch ill move them over too. but it will prlly be a good month or so from now, i dont want to jepordize that many berried blue pearls.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If the parameters are nearly identical and you don't stress them out too much during the move (try to transfer them in a cup of water so they never get exposed to air like when you use a net) they should technically hold the eggs.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have also got berried shrimp in the mail and netted them from the bag and put them in the tank. they kept the eggs. i think you should be fine.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I just moved a few berried mommy snowball shrimp from their tiny old tank to a brand new one, they did just fine


----------

